# Wonder Woman Movie



## Penpilot (Jun 2, 2017)

Well, I was prepared for this to be another DC disappointment, but it only took them four movies to finally make a movie where I actually gave a dam about the hero, and the hero actually wanted to be a hero and save the day.

I had a great time watching this movie. It had good humor that didn't feel forced and some very likeable characters who did very sensible things. What the movie promised in the trailers is exactly what it delivered.

The movie isn't perfect though. The villains were only adequate enough to give the heroes something to go against, so there wasn't much to them.  

But again, a good movie that's definitely worth the time.



Spoiler: Ending



I wonder how much they were influenced by Captain America? There's an odd coincidence at the end where like Captain America there's a dude named Steve on a plane. The plane is about to fly in to a city and kill everyone. So Steve must destroy the plane with himself in it to save the city.


----------



## CupofJoe (Jun 2, 2017)

I'm supposed to be seeing it at the weekend so I am resisting clicking on the Spoiler tag...
From what I've gleaned it seems to have lived up to the Trailers. Where as some of the other DCEU films... Not so much.


----------



## FifthView (Jun 2, 2017)

The reviews are great, and I find myself looking forward to it. I'd been skeptical because a) DCEU track record and b) the parallels with Captain America: The First Avenger (World War, Shield...) But I'm glad to know the movie is actually good. I shudder a little when I wonder how the Wonder Women from this movie might be sidelined or muted when she appears in Justice League....but we'll have to wait and see for that one.


----------



## pmmg (Jun 2, 2017)

Going this this weekend. I really want it to be good but I have low expectations. That others are calling it good does not mean much to me really. We'll see.


----------



## Guy (Jun 2, 2017)

I caught it last night and loved it. For all the people who keep asking how to write strong female characters, go see this movie. This is how it should be done.


----------



## Rkcapps (Jun 2, 2017)

My daughter is taking a group of 10 friends to see it for her 13th birthday. I wasn't going to go but maybe I will now!


----------



## Relothius (Jun 3, 2017)

It was actually beyond expectation for me. Best DC movie so far. I love her resolution to keep fighting as a hero and her hometown is really beautiful.


----------



## pmmg (Jun 10, 2017)

Saw it a week later than I planned. But, two thumbs up. This was a very good film.


----------



## T.Allen.Smith (Jun 11, 2017)

Complete opposite experience here. 

I was underwhelmed, to say the least. It bored me to tears, to the point I was happy to get up for snacks and water for my kids halfway through the movie. In my opinion, the movie was predictable...corny...and uninteresting on almost every level. 

Such a wasted opportunity for a female lead superhero. 

I'll be waiting on all future DC movies to come out on cable.


----------



## Demesnedenoir (Jun 11, 2017)

Funny, that's my reaction to damned near every super hero movie I've ever seen, heh heh. 



T.Allen.Smith said:


> Complete opposite experience here.
> 
> I was underwhelmed, to say the least. It bored me to tears, to the point I was happy to get up for snacks and water for my kids halfway through the movie. In my opinion, the movie was predictable...corny...and uninteresting on almost every level.
> 
> ...


----------



## Devor (Jun 11, 2017)

I haven't seen it and don't know if I'll be able to get the chance while it's in theaters.  But my facebook wall has had a strange pattern of people "LOVING it," then a few days later criticizing it for going "DC murderverse" at the end.  I think the first female superhero aspect of it might be messing with some people's perceptions of the movie a little.  But it sounds like a good movie and I definitely want to see it while it's in theaters if I can.


----------



## Penpilot (Jun 11, 2017)

Devor said:


> I haven't seen it and don't know if I'll be able to get the chance while it's in theaters.  But my facebook wall has had a strange pattern of people "LOVING it," then a few days later criticizing it for going "DC murderverse" at the end.  I think the first female superhero aspect of it might be messing with some people's perceptions of the movie a little.  But it sounds like a good movie and I definitely want to see it while it's in theaters if I can.



The ending was far from the best thing in the movie. It was IMHO a case of the need for spectacle overshadowing a very important theme of the movie. To me it was a 7.5 out of 10. 

I'm not sure how intentional it was, but I saw a lot of echoes from the Captain America movie in this.


----------



## DragonOfTheAerie (Jun 11, 2017)

Gonna see it with my bestie day after tomorrow. I'm stoked.


----------



## DragonOfTheAerie (Jun 13, 2017)

I saw it today, and wow. Really, really good. Very similar to Captain America, agreed; but that didn't prevent me from enjoying it. 

I'm going to want that soundtrack. Had some really nice parts in it.


----------



## Gryphos (Jun 14, 2017)

I found the film thoroughly enjoyable. Gal Gadot was extremely likeable as Diana, Steve and Diana had great chemistry and a touching relationship, and the action was fantastic — especially the no man's land sequence. And I also liked the film's message, presented through Diana's character arc: she goes from idealism (wanting to be the hero to solve all the world's problems) to cynicism (realising that the problems are impossible to solve since humanity can't be saved from its own evils) then back to idealism again (deciding to fight for Good anyway, since evil is just one small part of humanity).

One of the things I'm a bit iffy on is how the film doesn't do enough to emphasise that the Germans are not the villains, but War itself. Yes, they do talk a lot about that being the case, but 90% of the film still consists of beating up Germans with not enough attention given to the fact that the First World War was a massive clusterf*ck in which there were no real good guys — it was a big old dick-measuring contest between paranoid imperialists. Had the film explored the evils on both sides of the war, and examined (even in a passing way) the sociological causes of the war (and maybe War in general), then the end message would have been better reinforced.

On a side note, I do find it funny how they turned the real historical figure of General Ludendorff into a steroid-using supervillain who dies 19 years before he's meant to in real life.


----------



## DragonOfTheAerie (Jun 15, 2017)

Gryphos said:


> I found the film thoroughly enjoyable. Gal Gadot was extremely likeable as Diana, Steve and Diana had great chemistry and a touching relationship, and the action was fantastic – especially the no man's land sequence. And I also liked the film's message, presented through Diana's character arc: she goes from idealism (wanting to be the hero to solve all the world's problems) to cynicism (realising that the problems are impossible to solve since humanity can't be saved from its own evils) then back to idealism again (deciding to fight for Good anyway, since evil is just one small part of humanity).
> 
> One of the things I'm a bit iffy on is how the film doesn't do enough to emphasise that the Germans are not the villains, but War itself. Yes, they do talk a lot about that being the case, but 90% of the film still consists of beating up Germans with not enough attention given to the fact that the First World War was a massive clusterf*ck in which there were no real good guys – it was a big old dick-measuring contest between paranoid imperialists. Had the film explored the evils on both sides of the war, and examined (even in a passing way) the sociological causes of the war (and maybe War in general), then the end message would have been better reinforced.
> 
> On a side note, I do find it funny how they turned the real historical figure of General Ludendorff into a steroid-using supervillain who dies 19 years before he's meant to in real life.



General Ludendorff was kind of a loose end. That is to say, the steroids make him super strong, but he just dies without much effect or consequence, without having affected the story much. 

And, yeah. 

Diana: Humans are basically good and war is a scourge that corrupts them! I have to free them from the influence of Ares! 

Also Diana: *beats up and kills endless amounts of faceless German mooks*


----------



## feathertoad (Jun 30, 2017)

We enjoyed the movie, I just can't imagine how Gal shoot the film while being pregnant must be difficult for her.


----------

